# A simple scarf pattern



## JillMay (Mar 26, 2012)

This is another scarf which a beginner could try. It is all plain knitting with yarn overs and knit 2 togethers.

The thinner the yarn and the thicker the needles makes a more open pattern.
I used 5.5mm needles and 3ply yarn.

Cast on any multiple of 3 stitches for the width of scarf you want. I used 48 stitches for a scarf 26cm/10ins. wide. Gauge does not matter, just cast on the stitches for the desired width.

Knit 4 rows.

First pattern row: Knit 3, (yarn over,k2tog.,k1) repeat ( ) to last 3 stitches k3.
Row2: Knit
Row 3: Knit 3, (k2tog.,yarn over,k1) repeat ( ) to last 3 stitches, k3.
Row2: Knit.

These four rows form the pattern. Repeat until your scarf is the length you want or until your yarn runs out.
Finish on a knit row then knit 3 more rows then cast off.

I do not know the brand of yarn I used as it was the remains of a cone I found in my stash. it had been there for years! There was approximately 100gms or 4 ozs.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

thanks might have to try this one as it would fit in very well for our n.c. weather.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

a super simple pattern I will have to give this a try. Thanks


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you.

I'm always looking for quick scarves to knit and crochet for the Lakota Native Americans in SD. Looks like it would be soft but warm around the neck.



JillMay said:


> This is another scarf which a beginner could try. It is all plain knitting with yarn overs and knit 2 togethers.
> 
> The thinner the yarn and the thicker the needles makes a more open pattern.
> I used 5.5mm needles and 3ply yarn.
> ...


----------



## ediec (Sep 30, 2013)

that looks really nice. will have to try it.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Very pretty, thanks for sharing!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I definitely will give this pattern a try....


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I definitely will give this pattern a try....


----------



## Pam Bardwell (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank You for sharing - this will be a great first project for young girls learning to knit!


----------



## crotchety crafter (Sep 26, 2012)

Many thanks for sharing this pattern. My friends daughter is just starting to knit and has mastered the basics. This one will be great for her to try.
Thanks again


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Please give a machine pattern for this.


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

this is lovely

thank you for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Flutter-by (Jul 4, 2013)

I really like that. Thank you for sharing this


----------



## KayellWY (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I love the light and lacy scarves!


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

am always looking for quick and easy scarfs for charity. this is it!!now just to pick the right yarn. thank you


----------



## lbg52 (Sep 7, 2013)

I too am always looking for easy scarves to knit for charity. Thanks so much for sharing! I am currently working on a prayer shawl, but I think this might be my next project


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

very pretty thank you


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I'll be adding that to my list of patterns.


----------



## tricia488 (Jul 26, 2011)

What was the approximate weight of the yarn you used for the scarf in the picture? Worsted, DK, fingering, etc? What size needles did you use for this scarf?


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knit-faced (Feb 24, 2013)

Ooooooohh!!! ;-)

Jill, I almost passed this by, BUT so glad I did not !! Thank you. ;-)

Tricia, Jill's post says she used some old, coned, stash, that is a 3ply, and 5.5mm/US9 ...

Well, folks, it looks like we have another winner for the upcoming gift-giving season.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Lovely scarf. Thanks so much for the pattern.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this pattern. It is totally unlike any that I had. I will look forward to trying it out as I have started making scarves for gifts (no worry about size).


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Yummy! Thanks for sharing. Looks like it will be a fast to knit project.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you for the beautiful scarf pattern! Way to go designing your own and then sharing with us, too!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

I love the lace look, very pretty, thanks for posting. I am book marking this pattern for sure.


----------



## healdtonknitter (Jan 8, 2013)

I want to thank you for the pattern. I am always looking for scarf patterns that I can turn into prayer shawls. This one looks like a good one. I will be using 4 ply yarn but I think it will still look nice.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you very much for the new pattern! It is very nice and I love it's simplicity (and I've already copied it into my "favorite scarves" folder).

Jan


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Very pretty scarf and thank you for your pattern.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

It sure looks different with the k1 in there. I've done basically that pattern but without the k1 for prayer shawls. I like yours.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

JillMay said:


> This is another scarf which a beginner could try. It is all plain knitting with yarn overs and knit 2 togethers.
> 
> The thinner the yarn and the thicker the needles makes a more open pattern.
> I used 5.5mm needles and 3ply yarn.
> ...


Thanks JillMay for super easy scarf pattern. I have some yarn that I can use.


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you for sharing you're design. I was looking for a scarf using 3 ply yarn so will be giving this one a try.

Happy knitting...Judy


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you. Had been looking for a quick knit scarve. This fits the bill and looks great too. Also from NC.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Very pretty and lightweight. Can be worn three seasons.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Very pretty and lightweight. Can be worn three seasons.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

I love super simple. Love the deep blue in you lovely scarf.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Very nice thanx


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SheilaSB (Sep 2, 2011)

This design is very pretty in its simplicity. I believe I will try it. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

I love that shade of blue [and the scarf looks so smart that I will have to knit it.]


----------



## Yarnstormer (Feb 14, 2013)

Love it and am going to start it tonight. Thanks


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Very handsome, as the response proves. Thanks. I'll actually probably knit this. ;-)


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Bookmarked! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

The more I look at this scarf the more I like it. Looking forward to finding the time to knit this one. My list of knitting projects simply grows and grows!


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, this looks nice and easy


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Just bought some denim yarn with no idea what I was going to use it for, now I know! Thanks for the post...


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you JillMay for the pattern as well as the picture of the finished product. I have bookmarked it to use later.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. It may be a simple pattern but the results look like it was much more complicated!


----------

